# Does anyone know anything about this board?



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

This guy will sell to me for $130. It's an Ariwalk Matrix Wide 160cm. Is this board a POS or is it good? I googled for a long time and can't find anything on this board. I am guessing its at least 5 years old.

I think the size is good. I am 6'2" and 200lbs with a size 12 shoe.

Thanks!

LIKE NEW AIRWALK 160 MATRIX WIDE SNOWBOARD AND K2 BOOTS AND BINDINGS!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

i dident even know airwalk made snowboards....ever.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Sick-Gnar said:


> i dident even know airwalk made snowboards....ever.


I think that says it all.

Also, I'd stay away from step-in bindings, but that's just me. Buying used boots is not a great idea either. You can find better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

LOL...thats what I thought. POS. Just thought I would check. I already have Burton boots and 2009 Burton Custom bindings. I am trying to find a used Rome Slash but no luck so far.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Actually Airwalk used to make decent snowboards... early 2000's late '90's? Can't remember it's all a blur damn alcohol. There's no way I'd pay 130 for a board that old if that's the case, however.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

*dont do it*

whatever u do dont do it the board and the boots are ok but the clips bindings suck man. first time i snowboarded i rented and used those they suck really bad sometimes they unclip whenever they feel like it


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

yeah, the clip ins suck. every time you step in, a little snow from the bottom of your boot goes in the binding. by the end of the day the snow gets packed into ice until you cant even clip in anymore. at least thats the experience many of my friends have had with their rentals


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

steiner said:


> yeah, the clip ins suck. every time you step in, a little snow from the bottom of your boot goes in the binding. by the end of the day the snow gets packed into ice until you cant even clip in anymore. at least thats the experience many of my friends have had with their rentals


This happened to me exactly a few years ago, I never knew I had that much anger inside me. :laugh:


----------

